

Submit your Python projects and news to Pycoders Weekly - mgrouchy
http://pycoders.com/submit/

======
klibertp
The sample issue - which convinced me to subscribe - should be more visible,
perhaps even as a quote on the main page. It's just that I came to the site
and didn't know what to do or what it's about until I found this sample - I
wonder how many people never find it and leave without subscribing.

------
orangethirty
Nuuton is being developed using a lot of Python. The new crawling system and
atoms (APIs) are all Python. Are you interested in knowing more about it? We
can share some insight into the inner workings on the search sub-system if
you'd like. Send me an email if you are interested (in profile). :)

------
hntester123
How about giving an acknowledgement on your page when someone submits a
project / news? Did it a couple of times lately and saw nothing after the
submit, even to show that the submission was received.

~~~
mgrouchy
Hey there, sorry about that. Still a work in progress! I will see if I can get
an intermediate page up there instead of redirecting back to the main page.

Thanks for the feedback!

~~~
hntester123
Cool, thanks.

